# ABKC Nationals in Las Vegas- Info



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*







*

*American Bully Kennel Club*

*Presents...*

*ABKC Nationals event in Las Vegas, Nevada*

*This will be a Multi Breed event including all dogs registered by the ABKC.*

*Featuring..*

*Junior handler class*

*American Bullies (all varieties)*

*Shorty Bulls*

*French Bulldogs*

*American Bulldogs*

*Old English Bulldogge*

*Old Roman Bulldog*

*also...*

*ABKC Sanctioned Weight Pull!!!*

*That's right Official Weight Pull events have begun in the ABKC!!*​
*Booth layout Pending Approval by Venue, will be up shortly.*​
*Las Vegas here we come!!*​









*Booths and tickets are now available for purchase, details at:*

*www.ABKCNationals2011.eventbrite.com *​
*See you there...*


----------

